

Nobel prize winner got poor marks in science - tokenadult
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Nobel-prize-winner-got-poor-marks-in-science-3931853.php

======
incision
>"His other work has been equally bad, and several times he has been in
trouble, because he will not listen, but will insist on doing his work in his
own way."

That made me chuckle.

Just shy of 40 years later I brought home a practically identical note when I
was struggling in school. My teacher told me bluntly that I was "dumb and
refused to learn".

Anger over that comment led me to a critical discovery about myself.

In short, some people cannot / do not comprehend anything beyond the "how".
Personally, I find the how incomprehensible without the why. Given why, how is
manifest.

